

What NYT Writers Can't Do - Alex3917
http://alexkrupp.typepad.com/sensemaking/2009/02/what-nyt-writers-cant-do.html

======
pg
I didn't say the intersection was virtually zero, just that NYT articles are a
fraction of the most interesting stuff that appears online on any given day.
If I had to guess I'd say the intersection is on the order of 5%, based on
what appears on the HN frontpage.

I think the context was a remark about Reddit. I was saying that the frontpage
of a good aggregator would always be more interesting than the frontpage of
the NYT, because the aggregator could have a list of all the most interesting
stuff that day, whereas the NYT was limited to the subset written by people
employed by the NYT.

~~~
Alex3917
oops sorry, I was remembering your talk from IT Conversations. If it was text
I would have looked up the exact quote first. I'll fix it.

edit: "The Times front page is a list of articles written by the people who
work for the NYT. Delicious is a list of articles that are interesting. And
it's only now that you can see the two side-by-side that you can see how
little overlap there is."

<http://sic.conversationsnetwork.org/shows/detail657.html#>

~~~
pg
Ah, ok, it was Delicious, not Reddit.

